# What kind of turbo? for 97 Gl 2.0 5spd



## CaliVw97 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have a 97 Vwjetta Gl and im looking to add a turbo kit. Can anybody help me out with what turbo kits would bebest to install??


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

None, just do a 1.8t swap and start from there. 2.0 suck even with boost.


----------

